# Migration von Plesk nach ISP Config



## sumsebum (8. Jan. 2008)

Gibt es ein Script zum Migrieren von Plesk2 nach ISP Config?

Wir wollen einen größeren Server umziehen, evtl. hat Till ja eine Verfahrensweise und einen Tipp.

Gruß

Rene


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2008)

> Gibt es ein Script zum Migrieren von Plesk2 nach ISP Config?


Mir ist leider kein Script bekannt.


----------



## Joor (3. Jan. 2009)

Um diese Anfrage noch einmal anzuschubsen...

Ich lese öfter einmal die Anfrage, ob es Migrationstools von Plesk nach irgendetwas anderem gibt.

Es gibt doch sicher einige hier, die diesen Spass schon hatten um von Plesk wegzukommen. 

Wie habt ihr das angestellt?
Gibt es Tools, um von Plesk nach irgendwas, bzw. von irgendwas nach ISPConfig zu kommen?
Wenn ja welche und was leisten die?
Ansonsten...
Was muss ein Migrationstool genau leisten? Wo schreibt Plesk was in die Datenbank, was wird direkt in Configfiles eingetragen?

Ich bin kein Datenbankspezialist, aber für die entsprechenden shellscripte stelle ich mich schonmal zur Verfügung. Mit vereinten Kräften sollte es doch gelingen, ein entsprechendes Migrationstool zu bauen, oder?

Gruß
Joor


----------



## sumsebum (3. Jan. 2009)

Guetn Morgen Joor,

leider ist eine Migration von Plesk zu ISPConfig nur von Hand möglich.

bezgl. wo Plesk etwas ablegt solltest Du wohl besser im Forum von Paralles fragen, die werden sicher eine Antwort darauf haben.

Bei mir war es jedenfalls sehr viel Handarbeit.

LG


Rene


----------



## Joor (3. Jan. 2009)

Moin Rene!

Wenn die Migration von Hand grundsätzlich möglich ist, ist doch schon viel gewonnen. 
Dann kann man auch ein paar Skripte schreiben, die einem dabei zumindest helfen

Mein Hauptproblem ist in Augenblick, die ganzen Passwörter der (Mail-)User auf die neue Plattform zu retten. Ich möchte mir und meinen Usern nicht zumuten, das neu zu machen.

Wie hast Du das gelöst?

Gruß
Joor


----------



## SandMan (3. Jan. 2009)

schau mal hier: http://www.plesk-forum.de/index.php die können dir bestimmt die Plesk spezifischen Fragen beantworten, die Passwörter dürften doch verschlüsselt gespeichert sein, jedenfalls musste ich alle neu setzten bei meinem umzug auf isp...


----------



## MasterTH (9. Jan. 2009)

wenn du was herausgefunden hast, dann wäre es cool, wenn du das hier postest
da es 100% noch andere User gibt bei denen evtl. eine Migration ansteht.


Ich denke die übernahme der Apache-Config dürfte etwas schwierig werden weil Plesk eine andere Struktur nutzt wie ISPConfig. Da müsste man jeden einzelnen Eintrag in der Config abändern.


----------



## Joor (10. März 2009)

*Plesk nach Postfix*

Immerhin habe ich hier noch einen kleinen Schnipsel gefunden um von Plesk nach Postfix zu migrieren:

http://blog.cboltz.de/archives/35-Migration-von-PleskQmail-zu-PostfixMySQL.html

Das wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang...


----------



## Joor (6. März 2014)

*Spät aber dennoch...*

Moin!

Ich mir durchaus bewusst, dass dieser Thread schon etliche jahre alt ist und ich ich antworte mir einfach noch einmal selbst.

Nach vielem Suchen bin ich noch hierrauf gestoßen:
https://github.com/mbethke/plesk2ispconfig
und
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1N11l7H3769GFOfQfE6LnPwACtGW8BK-gxCGf-nwga2w

Test steht noch aus...


----------



## florian030 (6. März 2014)

Ich wurde die Migration über die Remote-API laufen lassen. Die entsprechenden Daten lassen sich recht einfach aus der Plesk-Datenbank abfragen - incl. der Paßwörter.


----------



## Joor (6. März 2014)

*Remote...*

Aha..

darauf bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen...
Hast Du das schon einmal gemacht und entsprechende Beispiele?

Gruß


----------



## florian030 (6. März 2014)

Ja, aber das ist schon ein paar Jahre her.  Ich kann mal suchen, ob ich dazu noch was finde.

Sieh dir mal die Remote-API von ISPConfig an und frag z.B. google nach den passenden SQL-Queries um die Datenbank von Plesk abfragen zu können. Du solltest dort eigentlich alle relevanten Werte finden.


----------



## Till (6. März 2014)

Ich hatte mir vorhin mal die sourcen von dem script auf github angesehen, es nutzt auch das ispconfig remote api.


----------

